# About the ''covid denial mentality''



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

There are several people who believe there was no pandemic at all.

I will say this, we in western countries (and much of the world) live entirely under free market capitalism and the fact that governments felt it was necessary to shut down economies in the original months of the first series of lock downs demonstrated to me that the situation was bad. The move was highly atypical from anything we've ever seen before despite going through smaller pandemics (swine flu, SARS). There was just something about this virus that came across to them, the higher ups, as a threat.

Even to this day in my country (Canada) if you enter a government building many of them have extreme security measures to prevent government employees from getting infected. Many of these buildings you can't even enter anymore. However you won't see the same security measures for Wendy's employee's. Even many doctors (especially clinic doctors) are still doing Skype appointments with their patients.

The denial about covid from joe average citizens is ridiculous for this reason. You think if government officials still have these security measures for themselves then there is no threat from this virus? give me a break. Covid had potential to kill anyone, period. Did that mean everyone who got it would die? of course not, but people still died premature deaths from it who wouldn't have otherwise. Its kill count in the U.S alone was 1 million, which many can deny or make excuses about but that's far higher of a kill count than even was was predicted (200k I believe). I have known people who died of Covid at a young age, however I have never known anyone to die young of any previous wave of the flu which tells me alone that Covid was a different breed. Covid ravaged through the nursing home/long term care home population in ways that the ''flu'' could not even shake a stick at. 

The reason why mask mandates and protocol 's have been dropped for much of society is because of a new strategy. The strategy now is for higher up to protect themselves (as I mentioned above) and whatever-whatever for the rest of us. 

Despite all of this, the 'covid denial mentality' is still alive and well. Not only do people believe there was no pandemic but that most deaths reported were fake or from something else underlying. Or they believe there was this ''Covid thing going on'' but it wasn't that bad and there is no more Covid coming in the future. The situation in China (what we do know of it) now demonstrate that the waves are continuous. We very well could be set for another series of waves. Vaccines are never 100% and Covid changes rapidly through the waves enough that it over rides vaccine efficacy. We got lucky with the Omicron as it was mild-er despite being vaccine resistant (or almost that) but we may not be so lucky again.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Jun 20, 2022)

It's all a fucking shitshow. A virus is a virus. If there's scientific evidence that it's real then it's fucking real. Personally I believe whether you choose to get the vaccine, wear a mask, follow recommended guidelines should be entirely up to you but to outright deny the existence of something that has affected so many people is just moronic.


----------



## IrishGuy088 (Jun 20, 2022)

Correct, there was no pandemic.


----------



## Corpun (Jun 20, 2022)

It's real but all this bullshit they've done is the bad thing and the fact no one gives a shit now except bugmen proves it wasn't a problem to begin with.


----------



## gang weeder (Jun 20, 2022)

Except that the government and other legacy institutions lie constantly, shamelessly, about everything. So it's natural for people who know how much those actors gaslight them to question and reject their narratives. Maybe sometimes they're telling you the truth, but how the hell can you know? If someone lies to you 99% of the time, and they tell you something, and you have no idea if it's true--obviously you'd assume they're probably lying again.

I wasn't fully convinced that covid was "real" until I caught it personally. That was the only thing that made me say "yeah, this shit is real." Until then I was leaning towards "it's probably a real thing" but I wouldn't have totally ruled out the idea that it was all made up.


----------



## Milkis (Jun 20, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Except that the government and other legacy institutions lie constantly, shamelessly, about everything.


First of all, lower your voice or sweetpeaa will start crying and throwing copies of _Kapital_ at you


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 20, 2022)

> Even to this day in my country (Canada) if you enter a government building many of them have extreme security measures to prevent government employees from getting infected. Many of these buildings you can't even enter anymore. However you won't see the same security measures for Wendy's employee's.


Oh I bet those government employees just hate that the average person can't go see them any more. I'm sure this is completely about safety.


----------



## Chilson (Jun 20, 2022)

It was a variant of the flu, a common annual illness that only kills a few thousand people every year.

The fact that we shut down the world for a year and a half, gave out trillions of dollars that have only predictably worsened inflation, rushed out faulty vaccines that didn't work and have likely killed far more people through negative reactions, and arrested people not willing to go along with all this nonsense over an annual illness with an incredibly low mortality rate was and still is absurd.

In short, your a cucked canuck who deserves to be buck broken by Justin Trudeau.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> It was a variant of the flu, a common annual illness that only kills a few thousand people every year.
> 
> The fact that we shut down the world for a year and a half, gave out trillions of dollars that have only predictably worsened inflation, rushed out faulty vaccines that didn't work and have likely killed far more people through negative reactions, and arrested people not willing to go along with all this nonsense over an annual illness with an incredibly low mortality rate was and still is absurd.
> 
> In short, your a cucked canuck who deserves to be buck broken by Justin Trudeau.



Why were we never locked down in 2009 with Swine Flu then?


----------



## Dergint (Jun 20, 2022)

Canada is right, covid is serious business guys, we must open more mandatory rape hotels to flatten the curve.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jun 20, 2022)

Problem 1: You live in Canada.


----------



## Seanut Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2022)

uhh yeah most deaths were from people who were old or fat. Covid had a huge survival rate with 94 percent of the people who did die from it having multiple co-morbidities. In the beginning it looked like there needed to be some precautions taken but by the time of the st floyd riots it was pretty clear there was no reason to shut down the country and that the restrictions were arbitrarily enforced and whined about depending on the political bent of the people violating said restrictions. MAGA rally is a super spreader event, while 10,000 people packed in tight urban areas for Black Trans Lives Matter is just the summer of love.   

covid was real for sure but it was never the black plague coof-o-caust the histronic fauci worshippers made it out to be unless you were of course fat or old.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

Yeah I'd see your point if Trudeau wasn't meeting with the Queen without a mask almost 22 months into a global pandemic that's insanely deadly for the olds. Go fuck yourself.

Eta: yes I'm mad. Yes COVID is real. No it probably isn't an intentionally released bioweapon. It isn't deadly, not even remotely so, and 2 years on it is no different than a cold or flu. Did you wear a mask around your grandma for decades prior to this new virus? No? Well how does it make any fucking sense now? It doesn't without mental gymnastics.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 20, 2022)

>I will say this, we in western countries (and much of the world) live entirely under free market capitalism


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> >I will say this, we in western countries (and much of the world) live entirely under free market capitalism
> View attachment 3407183





Baby, even Haiti is a free market economy. It's global. And it's an open market.


----------



## Wahgonga (Jun 20, 2022)

Covid 19 is real, I don't know anyone who thinks otherwise, but there _are_ places where Covid never became the problem it was in other parts of the world. 

Where I live is remote and sparsely populated. The closest town has a population of a couple thousand. The percentage of people who got the shot is very low, and it's been rare to see anyone wear a mask since this whole thing started. 

Quite a few people have tested positive for Covid but nobody died, and very few people got seriously ill from it after the first wave in 2020 hit and receded. We had no lockdowns and the schools opened as usual after the 2020 summer break. 

Ask anyone on the street if we had a pandemic _here_, their answer would be no.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 20, 2022)

Right-wingers proving once again that they're complete and utter retards?  Must be Tuesday.


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Jun 20, 2022)

COVID "denialism" would not even exist on the scale it does if governments across the world did not blatantly use it as an opportunity to take more power for themselves and to give more money to pharmaceutical companies. As @Osmosis Jones said, Justin Trudeau doesn't even believe his own rhetoric because he selectively wears a mask only to keep his appearances. He wanted to give himself broader taxation and budgetary powers without parliamentary oversight and now has one of the most opaque and corrupt governments in Canadian history despite campaigning on transparency. Similarly, the legacy media in the United States attempted to build cults of personality around disgraced former New York governor Andrew Cuomo (who killed thousands by send COVID patents to nursing homes to spite Trump) and Anthony Fauci, who repeated the same rhetoric because they loved the adulation the public gave them.

COVID is real, but the ones pushing the exhausted narrative are complete fakes. They should just shut up and accept that it is now endemic and going nowhere--and no, I'm not getting a booster shot that Trudeau proved is effectively useless, twice. Assuming that he caught COVID and is not using it as an excuse to hide from Parliament.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> It was a variant of the flu, a common annual illness that only kills a few thousand people every year.
> 
> The fact that we shut down the world for a year and a half, gave out trillions of dollars that have only predictably worsened inflation, rushed out faulty vaccines that didn't work and have likely killed far more people through negative reactions, and arrested people not willing to go along with all this nonsense over an annual illness with an incredibly low mortality rate was and still is absurd.
> 
> In short, your a cucked canuck who deserves to be buck broken by Justin Trudeau.


It wasn’t the flu, it was a SARS virus and it’s killed millions


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 20, 2022)

Jetpack Himmler said:


> Assuming that he caught COVID and is not using it as an excuse to hide from Parliament.


The first time he got it was probably an excuse to not meet the guys of the Freedom Convoy but then he did a trip to Ukraine meeting that SOB Zelensky....


----------



## FFinfo (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Why were we never locked down in 2009 with Swine Flu then?


Swine Flu started in Mexico under a democratic president. That's why we didn't lock down, lol. I don't personally know anyone that thinks COVID doesn't exist, but I know plenty that think it was never that big of a deal. And can you blame them? Speaking of Mexico, the US _still_ refuses to take its border control measures seriously. What's the point in all the other bullshit about shutting down and masking up when undocumented people carrying who knows what can just waltz over anyway? There's only luck to blame for Swine Flu not becoming as bad a problem as Covid (and possibly Swine Flu naturally occurring and not being the subject of any lab shenanigans). Swine Flu is suspected to have infected something like a billion people and killed 250k. It's not like it just fizzled out after a week. It was all over the place, just coincidentally not as deadly as COVID apparently was: Partially because we already know the deal with influenza, even if a new strain pops up.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

Jetpack Himmler said:


> COVID "denialism" would not even exist on the scale it does if governments across the world did not blatantly use it as an opportunity to take more power for themselves and to give more money to pharmaceutical companies. As @Osmosis Jones said, Justin Trudeau doesn't even believe his own rhetoric because he selectively wears a mask only to keep his appearances. He wanted to give himself broader taxation and budgetary powers without parliamentary oversight and now has one of the most opaque and corrupt governments in Canadian history despite campaigning on transparency. Similarly, the legacy media in the United States attempted to build cults of personality around disgraced former New York governor Andrew Cuomo (who killed thousands by send COVID patents to nursing homes to spite Trump) and Anthony Fauci, who repeated the same rhetoric because they loved the adulation the public gave them.
> 
> COVID is real, but the ones pushing the exhausted narrative are complete fakes. They should just shut up and accept that it is now endemic and going nowhere--and no, I'm not getting a booster shot that Trudeau proved is effectively useless, twice. Assuming that he caught COVID and is not using it as an excuse to hide from Parliament.



You don't think a Prime Minster would have access to a superior version of the vaccine and its boosters?

High officials get priority vaccines, priority medical treatment (when Trump got sick with it), you name it.

Edit: Trump got Covid from a rally while trying to prove it didn't really exist or was no biggie. He went maskless to prove he was a man of the people. And look what happened. 74 year years old at the time and clinically obese. He's one lucky duck he got the Cadillac of care.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> You don't think a Prime Minster would have access to a superior version of the vaccine and its boosters?


If a superior version of that vaccine really exist but on the other hand, Trudeau could have taked HCQ or Ivermectin aka horse dewormer under the table.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> You don't think a Prime Minster would have access to a superior version of the vaccine and its boosters?
> 
> High officials get priority vaccines, priority medical treatment (when Trump got sick with it), you name it.


This is so retarded that I would rather listen to and reason with someone who denies the pandemic in its entirety. Goodbye.


----------



## Chilson (Jun 20, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> It wasn’t the flu, it was a SARS virus and it’s killed millions


You do realize that anyone who simply had the virus, which was most people because it was basically the flu, and died were simply declared a covid death even if their actual cause of death was Cancer, car accidents and or a host of other causes that had nothing to do with Covid, right?

The numbers we saw were simply how many people died in general who had a positive test for covid, not actual covid deaths you moron.


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> You don't think a Prime Minster would have access to a superior version of the vaccine and its boosters?
> 
> High officials get priority vaccines, priority medical treatment (when Trump got sick with it), you name it.
> 
> Edit: Trump got Covid from a rally while trying to prove it didn't really exist or was no biggie. He went maskless to prove he was a man of the people. And look what happened. 74 year years old at the time and clinically obese. He's one lucky duck he got the Cadillac of care.


It stands to reason that a superior version of the vaccine would have stopped an infection. Either the boosters are a dud or Trudeau is lying about his infection. Either way, it does not portray him in a positive light.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> You do realize that anyone who simply had the virus, which was most people because it was basically the flu, and died were simply declared a covid death even if their actual cause of death was Cancer, car accidents and or a host of other causes that had nothing to do with Covid, right?
> 
> The numbers we saw were simply how many people died in general, not actual covid deaths you moron.


And it's been openly stated by officials that they conflated death counts. 

People have been brainwashed into thinking drawing their own conclusions is heresy. Just look at how OP flails and inserts imaginary factors to make up for inconsistencies. Someone give me fucking tophats I shouldn't be here.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> You do realize that anyone who simply had the virus, which was most people because it was basically the flu, and died were simply declared a covid death even if their actual cause of death was Cancer, car accidents and or a host of other causes that had nothing to do with Covid, right?
> 
> The numbers we saw were simply how many people died in general who had a positive test for covid, not actual covid deaths you moron.



Coronavirus is not Influenza.


----------



## Dergint (Jun 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> This is so retarded that I would rather listen to and reason with someone who denies the pandemic in its entirety. Goodbye.


It's almost nostalgic in a way.

Back in the day when big pharma was the bads, there was a theory out there that there exists a cure for AIDS and big pharma was just holding it back because they make more money giving you a cocktail for a lifetime than they do giving you an mind bogglingly expensive cure once.

Nevermind the fact that HIV mutates rapidly and big pharma would make _even more_ money giving you an overpriced cure, waiting for you to inevitably get re-infected by a variant mutation, and charging you up the wazoo for another cure.

Now we're back to big pharma allegedly withholding superior treatments again. Can we come full circle to them being evil for them allegedly doing so?


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Coronavirus is not Influenza.


And coronavirus is not the bubonic plague either.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

Dergint said:


> It's almost nostalgic in a way.
> 
> Back in the day when big pharma was the bads, there was a theory out there that there exists a cure for AIDS and big pharma was just holding it back because they make more money giving you a cocktail for a lifetime than they do giving you an mind bogglingly expensive cure once.
> 
> ...


Big Pharma/Big Science is inherently evil and in many cases does not have your best interests in mind, especially when they're telling you just how oh so good X Y and Z are for you. One should start paying especially close attention when politicians use these claims to motivate an agenda. It never should have been a circle and everyone should always be skeptical to a healthy degree.


----------



## Dergint (Jun 20, 2022)

Jetpack Himmler said:


> And coronavirus is not the bubonic plague either.


Well yeah, they think carriers are _worse_ than vermin.


----------



## Sneed’s Fuck and Suck (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Why were we never locked down in 2009 with Swine Flu then?


Because your government and the people in it hate you and worship the devil.


----------



## Dergint (Jun 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Big Pharma/Big Science is inherently evil and in many cases does not have your best interests in mind, especially when they're telling you just how oh so good X Y and Z are for you. One should start paying especially close attention when politicians use these claims to motivate an agenda. It never should have been a circle and everyone should always be skeptical to a healthy degree.
> View attachment 3407264


Exactly why even when I thought the faggot was full of bullshit with his AIDS cure conspiracy theory, my skepticism wasn't that they wouldn't do such a thing. My skepticism was based on him being too retarded to understand what AIDS is or realize that big pharma can just charge him for the "cure" multiple times by waiting for him to inevitably reinfect himself.

He was _underestimating_ their capacity for evil.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jun 20, 2022)

Seanut Arbuckle said:


> uhh yeah most deaths were from people who were old or fat. Covid had a huge survival rate with 94 percent of the people who did die from it having multiple co-morbidities. In the beginning it looked like there needed to be some precautions taken but by the time of the st floyd riots it was pretty clear there was no reason to shut down the country and that the restrictions were arbitrarily enforced and whined about depending on the political bent of the people violating said restrictions. MAGA rally is a super spreader event, while 10,000 people packed in tight urban areas for Black Trans Lives Matter is just the summer of love.
> 
> covid was real for sure but it was never the black plague coof-o-caust the histronic fauci worshippers made it out to be unless you were of course fat or old.
> 
> View attachment 3407138



This whole thing about what was and wasn't politically correct to call a super spreader event cemented it to anyone with a brain that the air was not, in fact, poison.

So many people worse the masks pulled down below their noses. There were masks and rubber gloves discarded everywhere. People just tossed them in the street and threw them out of moving cars. If you were so afraid of Covid contamination why would you litter potentially contaminated PPE everywhere?   

Now inflation is insane and everything feels so much worse. We should have just told the high risk to stay home instead of locking everybody down.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jun 20, 2022)

It's a cold lol


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> This whole thing about what was and wasn't politically correct to call a super spreader event cemented it to anyone with a brain that the air was not, in fact, poison.
> 
> So many people worse the masks pulled down below their noses. There were masks and rubber gloves discarded everywhere. People just tossed them in the street and threw them out of moving cars. If you were so afraid of Covid contamination why would you litter potentially contaminated PPE everywhere?
> 
> Now inflation is insane and everything feels so much worse. We should have just told the high risk to stay home instead of locking everybody down.


And yet when I try to explain to people that masks do virtually nothing unless kept perfectly sterile (don't touch it, put it on once and don't remove it, don't adjust it, throw it away and get a new one once you remove it, put on with clean hands and gloves only, sanitize regularly (like multiple times as you shop)) then it is actually probably worse for you as the wearer than not wearing one at all. 

"Oh but it works if we both wear one" 

Only under the circumstances I described. Cloth masks are not sterile. Medical masks are not reusable. N95 masks can't filter viruses, you need a P100 half-mask respirator at minimum to begin filtering out biohazards and viruses.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 20, 2022)

If something, the COVID hysteria was a testament to the fact that most of the truly, obscenely rich people in this planet are very old.


----------



## Fek (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Why were we never locked down in 2009 with Swine Flu then?


Congrats! You're asking one of the right questions, only I'd suggest a different side of it. Why _didn't_ we lock down for those other big scary viral outbreaks like the swine or avian flu? Zika, even? Do you remember how people reacted to those situations? It was mostly "pfft, yeah, whatever..yet another virus, blablabla"..like complete indifference and apathy, mostly. 

However, each time one of those "outbreaks" happened, the powers that be refined their methods. They figured out which scare tactics work and those which do not. They were very confident when it came time to scare people with the Wu Flu, and knew they could get the plebs to react exactly how they wanted: with fear. When people get afraid, they're far more apt to hand over whatever freedoms and autonomy they think (in their dough-brains) is "necessary" to get the boogeyman to go away.

If the created problem causes the desired reaction strongly enough, then you take advantage with a proposed (malicious) solution. It's the exact same playbook every. single. fucking. time. something happens that causes authoritarian change. Remember 9/11? Do you think removing your shoes and getting dosed with radiation _over two decades later_ is "keeping us safe" somehow?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> You do realize that anyone who simply had the virus, which was most people because it was basically the flu, and died were simply declared a covid death even if their actual cause of death was Cancer, car accidents and or a host of other causes that had nothing to do with Covid, right?
> 
> The numbers we saw were simply how many people died in general who had a positive test for covid, not actual covid deaths you moron.


1. Disease deaths are historically undercounted
2. I have literal relatives who worked in the hospital and it was absolute insanity at multiple points, so flu my ass


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 20, 2022)

Reminder that the spanish flu, which was as deadly as people claim covid is, had a 'pandemic' length of roughly a quarter of what covid had.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> 1. Disease deaths are historically undercounted
> 2. I have literal relatives who worked in the hospital and it was absolute insanity at multiple points, so flu my ass


If you live in a country with socialised healthcare like Canada, have a look around at how strained hospitals were before the pandemic. Of course hospitals went fucking insane over a new virus, most of them are run at capacity all the time. Somehow the solution to this problem was to further strain the system with mass insanity. Most ERs were empty for the first few months of the pandemic and a large chunk of people died from preventable disease because they had been scared into not going near hospitals. 

Also anecdotes are a poor way to make an argument, I thought everyone knew this by now.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> If you live in a country with socialised healthcare like Canada


I don’t, so lol no


----------



## Dergint (Jun 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Most ERs were empty for the first few months of the pandemic and a large chunk of people died from preventable disease because they had been scared into not going near hospitals.


Some hospitals here don't exist anymore because they were forced to stay open and pay doctors, but they were also forced to reject patients who needed treatment for anything but the wuflu.

Smaller hospitals bled through all their savings. Some of them got bought up by bigger brands, others died for real.

But those were all rural hospitals for the unclean Neanderthals so it was a sacrifice the governer was willing to make, or something.

It's totally a regional YMMV.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jun 20, 2022)

Covid is fake as fuck. TPTB renamed the flu and described what happens when you get the flu using scary-sounding medical terms to frighten the ignorant.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Big Pharma/Big Science is inherently evil and in many cases does not have your best interests in mind, especially when they're telling you just how oh so good X Y and Z are for you. One should start paying especially close attention when politicians use these claims to motivate an agenda. It never should have been a circle and everyone should always be skeptical to a healthy degree.


Then who IS telling the truth?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> View attachment 3407191
> 
> Baby, even Haiti is a free market economy. It's global. And it's an open market.


Just proving my point even further. You niggers would consider any country to be a "free-market economy", if it's anything even a centimeter right of the Communist Manifesto


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Jun 20, 2022)

I deny that they have ever isolated covid19 in the traditional, scientific, logical, and recognized way.

I deny that any PCR positive data is valid in any way, shape or form.  All PCR test results are logically and scientifically flawed by their nature.

There was never a pandemic in the traditional, scientific, or medical sense.  Not even with the fake numbers.


----------



## Dergint (Jun 20, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Then who IS telling the truth?


Trust nobody. Or rather, trust but verify.

There's probably a nugget of truth in most claims but turn on your critical thinking skills and evaluate the extent to which each claim is logically consistent.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 20, 2022)

Honestly, the only reason I cared about Covid was because I have a professor whose wife has an autoimmune disease in addition to old parents. I personally didn't care about my health if they got it, but I do want to be cautious when I'm surrounded by older people. If your situation wasn't and isn't like mine, I honestly understand why you wouldn't (and really shouldn't) have taken the virus seriously as the data about it came in. Really, quarantining did more harm than good and really should have been a voluntary thing for people that are older, have comorbidities that might affect them negatively or have autoimmune diseases. At least that way, the societal problems that will result from quarantining (like undereducated young children, an increase in mentall illnesses, the loss of livelihoods, etc) would be minimized and people that want to keep their sick loved ones safe could do so.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Then who IS telling the truth?


Lately, betting your money on schizophrenics and holocaust deniers and conspiracy theorists as being the truthers has pretty good returns.


----------



## Drain Todger (Jun 20, 2022)

I can see both sides.

COVID-19 is not a flu. Not even close. It's a very infectious SARS strain that can potentially cause very serious complications in some people. The main misconception about COVID-19 is that it's a respiratory disease, when it actually isn't really a respiratory disease at all. SARS-CoV-2 attacks the endothelial lining of human blood vessels. This has been known since April of 2020 when scientists at University Hospital Zurich in Switzerland confirmed that the virus was causing a vascular endotheliitis. This is, of course, why COVID-19 has such a wide variety of symptoms. All organs and tissues in the body have a blood vessel supply, and if the virus triggers inflammation in the blood vessels feeding those organs, it can lead to sepsis and multiple organ failure. It is this sepsis that triggers pulmonary edema, ARDS, pneumonia, et cetera. The lungs are being attacked from the blood vessels and small capillaries outward.









						COVID-19 is, in the end, an endothelial disease
					

Abstract. The vascular endothelium provides the crucial interface between the blood compartment and tissues, and displays a series of remarkable properties that




					academic.oup.com
				




The reporting on COVID-19 did not get this point across very well. Nobody had ever heard of a respiratory disease that spreads like the common cold, but can cause blood clots in the extremities bad enough to require amputation. 



			https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/some-covid-patients-need-amputations-to-survive1/
		


When people started hearing about neurological symptoms and "long COVID", they got hostile, defensive, and angry, because of course they did. No one wants to think that they could lose IQ points or acquire chronic illness from being exposed to an airborne virus. And yet, the propensity of SARS to cause long-term sequelae has been known for well over a decade. COVID-19 is no different:



			https://www.nature.com/articles/s41380-022-01614-7
		


The worse COVID-19 sounded, the more the denial kicked in. 

"This is fucking ridiculous! This sounds like an EVERYTHING-VIRUS! That's made-up bullshit, you lying fuck!"

And you show them a paper that _literally says it's an everything-virus_, and they still don't get it.



			COVID-19 and multiorgan failure: A narrative review on potential mechanisms
		







On the other hand, the risks of the disease have been extremely overblown from the get-go.

The vast majority of people who contract COVID-19 do not die from it. They may suffer from varying degrees of debility, but it's not particularly lethal. In fact, for under-45s, the mortality rate is comparable to seasonal flu.



Because of the way the virus attacks the vascular endothelium, people with pre-existing endothelial dysfunction were most affected (the elderly, the obese, people with hypertension and diabetes, African-Americans, or, to put it bluntly, fat, diabetic, old black guys with high blood pressure). Young people with good diets and a healthy BMI were not affected as strongly. 

Hell, I got COVID-19, and I tamed it pretty well with OTC supplements, Pepcid, and Benadryl, for fuck's sake.

Most of the official responses worldwide were based on Neil Ferguson's ridiculous shitcode computational model, which assumed that something like 75 million people would die worldwide in a year if nothing was done to halt the spread of the virus (if one extrapolated from his figures). The authorities panicked because they all used this one single study for guidance.



			https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01003-6
		


And then Neil Ferguson, in his infinite wisdom, decided to fuck a married woman. So apparently, the pandemic was serious enough to lock everyone down, but not so serious that he couldn't go get his dick wet.



			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10347239/Neil-Ferguson-admits-doomsday-predictions-oversimplified.html
		


When hydroxychloroquine was suggested as a possible treatment for COVID-19, scientists worldwide halted clinical trials of what could have been a promising therapeutic based on data saying it could affect people's heart rhythm. That data came from Surgisphere, a tiny company consisting of a hack fraud scientist, a sci-fi author, and a camwhore:



			https://www.opindia.com/2020/06/coronavirus-hydroxychloroquine-study-trial-surgisphere-fake-data-adult-model-lancet-medical/
		


Then, all the little inconsistencies started piling up. Anthony Fauci lying and deflecting attention from the lab leak theory. Peter Daszak's role in an obvious coverup. EcoHealth Alliance, Metabiota, Labyrinth Global Health, and the DTRA-affiliated labs all linked to the US Biodefense Mafia.


























This was done to us on purpose. Political and economic manipulation by way of a "soft" bioweapon. You'd have to be blind not to see it at this point.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jun 20, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Then who IS telling the truth?


Don't ask questions! Just keep cowering in fear over the ghosts that supposedly want to bring you harm and pretend to be a victim!


----------



## TheSaintEaon (Jun 20, 2022)

I handle Covid really one of two ways:

In a serious conversation, it was a tool of governments and the elites globally to greatly expand their powers in conjunction with a media fear campaign over a man made virus with lethality in the same range as like heart disease. 

When dealing with retards, or people who think it was a real crisis, my stance has always been, "You cannot die from fictional diseases." 

As for your thoughts on the deaths of Covid numbers, I would remind you that the CDC and health organizations all over the US were caught repeatidly trying to artificially inflate the covid death numbers. There is no argument that suicides, car accidents, and other external circumstnaces resulting in death were ruled as Covid deaths if the person had covid in their system at the time of their death. 

Covid was a fake crisis and dumb people still think its a thing, but keep wearing your masks, it helps me identify people I don't need to be courteous to in public.


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Jun 20, 2022)

Dergint said:


> It's almost nostalgic in a way.
> 
> Back in the day when big pharma was the bads, there was a theory out there that there exists a cure for AIDS and big pharma was just holding it back because they make more money giving you a cocktail for a lifetime than they do giving you an mind bogglingly expensive cure once.


Not true, I had a friend who had to pay for his first few years of HIV treatment and the cost was pretty steep. For the drugs a alone it was €35,000 a year and the seroconversion process was almost the price of a small mortgage.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Just proving my point even further. You niggers would consider any country to be a "free-market economy", if it's anything even a centimeter right of the Communist Manifesto



Nigger countries are in the free market. Nearly all countries depend on an open market. For countries to implement lock downs is highly unusual.

Many people especially in countries like the USA are uneducated about the economic reality of globalization. I've met Americans (in real life) who say they believe their country is the only country in the world with free market capitalism and the rest of the world lives under some version of socialism. Many Americans still believe that Russia is a communist country (lol). This is not so.

Most countries are capitalist. NK and Cuba are the outlier. Lockdowns being implemented for this reason were of course devastating to people's finances as there was for the most part no state intervention. But this wouldn't have been done if this virus wasn't considered virulent.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> You don't think a Prime Minster would have access to a superior version of the vaccine and its boosters?
> 
> High officials get priority vaccines, priority medical treatment (when Trump got sick with it), you name it.



Just to be clear, you're essentially arguing that the reason it's okay for the elites not to worry is the Illuminati, but we should worry. 

Do I have that about correct?


----------



## Nick Obre (Jun 20, 2022)

Dergint said:


> but they were also forced to reject patients who needed treatment for anything but the wuflu.


That's what concerns me, having seen people (old, with chronic diseases) close to me have their regular treatment programs reduced or suspended because _it's all resources for COVID now. _You _couldn't_ get an appointment for most things. You'd at best get a 5 minute video call.
Which makes me wonder, how many people saw their conditions worsened, or outright died, because their treatment lost priority to these fucking sniffles?


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 20, 2022)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> Just to be clear, you're essentially arguing that the reason it's okay for the elites not to worry is the Illuminati, but we should worry.
> 
> Do I have that about correct?



When Bojo went down from COVID he received an entire team of doctors to work on him while in ICU. All while other NHS covid patients his age and weight in a similar state were deemed lost causes. They just died. Boris survived because he was given superior care due to his PM status. Just as Trump received superior care.

I'm not saying they gave them both a magic covid antidote but to deny they received the same care as the average man is ridiculous.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 20, 2022)

If these Coronavirus vaccines you guys rushed out in less than a year are so super-duper "safe and effective"- why did you need explicit immunity from prosecution in the event of people having any adverse side effects to the vaccine? I swear Donald Trump's decision to sign "Operation Warp Speed" was as fatal a mistake as Hitler's decision to invade Russia- it without a shadow of a doubt cost him the 2020 election.

Also- only something akin to 430 people have died from gun violence in the US so far this year. 20,000+ people have died from health complications directly caused by Coronavirus vaccines and boosters. I'm not even "antivax" because I'd much rather have autism than polio- I'm just suspicious of *these specific* vaccines in particular... ya'll niggers cooked up this shit in less than a year out of your meth labs.

Also- the disaster IS the lockdowns and economic meltdown the lockdowns caused. Very, very few people actually died from COVID in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 20, 2022)

Car Won't Crank said:


> Don't ask questions! Just keep cowering in fear over the ghosts that supposedly want to bring you harm and pretend to be a victim!





urr13 account said:


> Yeah, mandate-supporters, *vaxfags*, politicans, journalists, and trucker-disrepectors should all be done away with.


Would you like to tell Urr13 he/she is a ghost?


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jun 20, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Would you like to tell Urr13 he/she is a ghost?


Is he stalking you? Did he crawl up under your car and poke you in the bunghole? If not, it's typical internet hyperbolics. Get a grip mate. You're on a gossip forum.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Jun 20, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> When Bojo went down from COVID he received an entire team of doctors to work on him while in ICU. All while other NHS covid patients his age and weight in a similar state were deemed lost causes. They just died. Boris survived because he was given superior care due to his PM status. Just as Trump received superior care.



I don't give a shit what the NHS did. The NHS is a laughing stock. But Queueing is the British national pass-time.

I got the Covid. Despite being vaxxed. Bad. I was in the hospital for quite a while. I received exceptional care. I had an "entire team" of doctors... so many I lost count. I had my infectious  disease specialist, I had two different pulmonary specialists, a cardiac doctor, plus a general doctor that oversaw my case. Not to mention probably on the order of two dozen nurses and technicians, as well as random other specialists that ran the x-ray machine, the CT machine, and so on, And not to power level, but I'm a Poorfolk who lives in the United State's Deep South.



> I'm not saying they gave them both a magic covid antidote



That's pretty much exactly what you tried to claim. Don't try to squirm out of it. You said, to quote, "a Prime Minster would have access to a superior version of the vaccine and its boosters".


----------



## Dergint (Jun 20, 2022)

Dream_Cooter said:


> Not true, I had a friend who had to pay for his first few years of HIV treatment and the cost was pretty steep. For the drugs a alone it was €35,000 a year and the seroconversion process was almost the price of a small mortgage.


I didn't include the whole conversation because it was an argument I had with a retard well over a decade ago, but I did suggest to him that they could just charge more for the cure. I can't remember how high I went but I do remember saying that if such a cure existed, even if most people could never afford it, surely at least some multi-millionaires or billionaires would be able to buy the cure (and then because they're dumb and don't learn their lessons, they just get reinfected by a mutation anyways).

This kid was convinced that even if the cure was priced such that only the 0.01% could afford it, it would tank their profits so bad that the cure must be kept hidden from the world.


----------



## Shidoen (Jun 20, 2022)

All I did was drink holy water and pray and I didn’t catch the coof. Maybe start praying if you’re worried?


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Jun 20, 2022)

Dergint said:


> I didn't include the whole conversation because it was an argument I had with a retard well over a decade ago, but I did suggest to him that they could just charge more for the cure. I can't remember how high I went but I do remember saying that if such a cure existed, even if most people could never afford it, surely at least some multi-millionaires or billionaires would be able to buy the cure (and then because they're dumb and don't learn their lessons, they just get reinfected by a mutation anyways).
> 
> This kid was convinced that even if the cure was priced such that only the 0.01% could afford it, it would tank their profits so bad that the cure must be kept hidden from the world.


Well luckily for BigPharms the PreP, Breakthrough Prep Cases, of which there are many, and retrovirals cycle has the fag market is all tied up.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 20, 2022)

Car Won't Crank said:


> Is he stalking you? Did he crawl up under your car and poke you in the bunghole? If not, it's typical internet hyperbolics. Get a grip mate. You're on a gossip forum.


Where people want me dead.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 20, 2022)

I don’t think it’s “COVID denial” as much as it is “a perfectly reasonable concern the effects of COVID were largely exaggerated”. It was not serious enough to justify shutting down the economy and handing out trillions because of said unnecessary shutdown, it’s comparable to getting reconstructive surgery for a paper cut.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Jun 20, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Where people want me dead.


Do you have a name for this LARP?


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 20, 2022)

Car Won't Crank said:


> Do you have a name for this LARP?


Check his profile. TL;DR he's on the same list as Fauci and Baldwin for shitposting on the internet about orange man bad. His citations are twitter screenshots from accelerationists.


----------



## Lord Neeba (Jun 21, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> View attachment 3407191
> 
> Baby, even Haiti is a free market economy. It's global. And it's an open market.


Shhhhh, they don't like being reminded that Marxism is a rotting corpse because they want to blame it (and ze juice) for all of the world's problems.

As to Covid denial, it always amused me. On another right wing forum I'm a member of I can check old threads and see how people screaming about how Covid was liberal plot and wasn't real were very worried about it and mocking the left for not taking it seriously back in very early 2020 when Trump was placing travel restrictions and the left was calling him racist.


----------



## Dagobert (Jun 21, 2022)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> I got the Covid. Despite being vaxxed. Bad. I was in the hospital for quite a while. I received exceptional care. I had an "entire team" of doctors... so many I lost count. I had my infectious  disease specialist, I had two different pulmonary specialists, a cardiac doctor, plus a general doctor that oversaw my case. Not to mention probably on the order of two dozen nurses and technicians, as well as random other specialists that ran the x-ray machine, the CT machine, and so on, And not to power level, but I'm a Poorfolk who lives in the United State's Deep South.


You sound fat. Have you tried losing weight?


----------



## John Titor (Jun 21, 2022)

There is no pandemic in Ba Sing Se. You are safe here.


----------



## murph (Jun 21, 2022)

LOL, Covid's over, faggots.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 21, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Just proving my point even further. You niggers would consider any country to be a "free-market economy", if it's anything even a centimeter right of the Communist Manifesto


Sweetpea insists fucking Canada is somehow far right free market.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 21, 2022)

There was a pandemic, but of what and how bad was it, we’re the reactions justified and what did governments use it to push through? 
    Covid is essentially a turbo cold. If you look at the excess mortality curves over 2019-2022 you see a significant but not huge peak in spring 2020 and then not that much after, until you hit the point the vaccinations started at which point there’s another rise in non covid deaths in working age people (about 40% over normal on aggregate in Germany.) 
   So we had a novel and possibly lab engineered virus loose. Nobody really knew what would happen. SARS is bad, so there was that to think of. Anyone thinking it might be very bad in the first few months this was operating on reasonable suspicion.
    BUT. Then we saw more data. And let me address your point about never locking down before, becasue it touches on a lot of what I find dodgy about all this. In the UK, we had an attempt to lock the country down for foot and mouth disease in farm animals a few years back. Millions of animals were destroyed, small business axed, and you could t access the countryside. There were foot baths of disinfectant. Now, who made this happen? None other than prof Neil ferguson. Who he? Well he is the bloke whose model got the uk gov to lock down, and it’s spaghetti code to say the least. Fergusons lover is a far left lobbyist who is involved with a group called Avaaz who are into all sorts of stuff. Have a read from here. 
Post in thread 'Trolling Is Taking a Toll on Science Journalism'
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trolling-is-taking-a-toll-on-science-journalism.120812/post-12088724
And then this 
Thread 'Prof Neil Ferguson quits government role after 'undermining' lockdown'
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/prof-...rnment-role-after-undermining-lockdown.69302/
   Now, who is this man who has such power over policy and who influences him? Who checks his work? 
So. Was there a pandemic? Yes. Was it looking bad at one point? Yeah potentially. Did the Uk government do their due diligence in their advisors? No. Were lockdowns justified? No, they do more harm than good. Are injections scientifically proven safe and effective? Nope. They seem to have a serious adverse event rate of 3-5%. 
   Then there’s the dodgy money - billions of pounds just given with no oversight to contractors for stuff like PPE. And the blatant regulatory capture of the FDA. And the huge push to strip peoples civil rights woth covid passes and forced / coerced injections.
   So there’s an awful lot about covid that allowed people to make money and do all the stuff governments love to do. It’s not that there was no illness, there was, and it’s not that it wasn’t quite unpleasant for many. It was. Any novel respiratory illness will kill people. At the same time, the lockdowns and the injections were not even slightly backed by any science (I am a scientist in a field very close to this.) 
   There’s a lot of insane conjecture which is used to smear anyone who raises questions. I asked for example how the safety issues with Moderna’s lipid vector had been ironed out and got a howling wall of abuse asking me why I thought bill gates was chipping us all. I was all ‘eh? Never mention bill, or alien reptiles, I was asking a question about your safety work.’
   When you can’t ask basic questions without being smeared you start to wonder wtf is going on. Everything I’ve seen in the data, or in government responses has made me think that all this was at very best a colossal fuckup, more likely a colossal fuckup plus nasty profiteering and agenda pushing and at worst, something much more sinister indeed


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jun 21, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Yeah I'd see your point if Trudeau wasn't meeting with the Queen without a mask almost 22 months into a global pandemic that's insanely deadly for the olds. Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Eta: yes I'm mad. Yes COVID is real. No it probably isn't an intentionally released bioweapon. It isn't deadly, not even remotely so, and 2 years on it is no different than a cold or flu. Did you wear a mask around your grandma for decades prior to this new virus? No? Well how does it make any fucking sense now? It doesn't without mental gymnastics.


Personally I don't think it's necessarily a bioweapon but I would bet my bottom dollar that this stuff leaked out of a lab. Their safety standards are a joke in the factories there, why would it be much different in their laboratories?

But yeah whether or not it's real isn't the point. It's the response and the fact that it's turned ordinary people into fascist shitheads overnight is as real as real gets.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 21, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Sweetpea insists fucking Canada is somehow far right free market.



Canada is free market. Canada's last era of anything that could maybe be considered soft socialism was in the tommy Douglas era which brought in the healthcare system. However, Canada moved right in the 1980's like the US and Britain. To deny Canada is under free market capitalism is to deny reality.


----------



## TheSaintEaon (Jun 21, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Canada is free market. Canada's last era of anything that could maybe be considered soft socialism was in the tommy Douglas era which brought in the healthcare system. However, Canada moved right in the 1980's like the US and Britain. To deny Canada is under free market capitalism is to deny reality.


Don't really think you're the person in this thread who should be the arbiter on what is and isn't denying reality.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 21, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Where people want me dead.


I highly doubt your average farmer has the capacity to dox you bro, especially to kill you.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 21, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Sweetpea insists fucking Canada is somehow far right free market.


If Bill C-11 passes, this may become less true, but for right now, Canada is still a free-market economy. Maybe less free than the United States, or whatever, but Canada is still far from being Communist. Much to the dismay of the nationalist leftoids who keep voting for Trudeau


----------



## Wormy (Jun 21, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> I highly doubt your average farmer has the capacity to dox you bro, especially to kill you.


Kiwifarmers, dude. Doxing and finding out shit is like, their thing. 
Though they wouldn't like me get me before the US military finally arrests me.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 21, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Kiwifarmers, dude. Doxing and finding out shit is like, their thing.
> Though they wouldn't like me get me before the US military finally arrests me.


Yeah look at successful they doxxed HHH, the kiwi death squad strikes as always.

I also highly doubt they're interested in you, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 21, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> Yeah look at successful they doxxed HHH, the kiwi death squad strikes as always.
> 
> I also highly doubt they're interested in you, sorry to burst your bubble.


They are enough to want me dead for being a vaxfag.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 21, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> They are enough to want me dead for being a vaxfag.


Press X to doubt


----------



## Wormy (Jun 21, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> Press X to doubt


I quoted him/her, slick.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 21, 2022)

So some retard on the internet makes a joke and you spaz out?


----------



## smeckt (Jun 21, 2022)

I haven't met anyone who outright denies there is a virus, just the severity of it and so questions the measures taken by governments to combat the spread. I am one of those I guess and just like many other policies of todays politicians, they are shortsightened and focuses on the symptoms rather than the root of the problems


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 21, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Canada is free market. Canada's last era of anything that could maybe be considered soft socialism was in the tommy Douglas era which brought in the healthcare system. However, Canada moved right in the 1980's like the US and Britain. To deny Canada is under free market capitalism is to deny reality.





PipTheAlchemist said:


> If Bill C-11 passes, this may become less true, but for right now, Canada is still a free-market economy. Maybe less free than the United States, or whatever, but Canada is still far from being Communist. Much to the dismay of the nationalist leftoids who keep voting for Trudeau


How is it 'free market capitalism' when huge national corporations are in bed with the government to rig up regulations that stop any competition? For fuck sakes in many places it's literally illegal to start a business without permission.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 21, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> So some retard on the internet makes a joke and you spaz out?


What's the joke in "Vaxfags need to be done away with"? Is it some sort of avante garde humor you kids engage in that we old fucks don't get?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jun 21, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> They are enough to want me dead for being a vaxfag.


>come into thread about the denial of covid even existing
>manage to be a bigger schizo somehow

Congratz friend, big gold star to you.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 21, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> >come into thread about the denial of covid even existing
> >manage to be a bigger schizo somehow
> 
> Congratz friend, big gold star to you.


It ain't being schitzo when you got receipts.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jun 21, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> It ain't being schitzo when you got receipts.


I've seen your "receipts" before. If the standard you used for people wanting you dead was applied to the rest of the site, every single lolcow has a verified death cult following them and still hasn't been murdered.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 21, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Kiwifarmers, dude. Doxing and finding out shit is like, their thing.
> Though they wouldn't like me get me before the US military finally arrests me.


Someone has to do something interesting before I dox them.

If I wanted to figure out who you were, I'd have to read a bunch of your shit for context clues and there being nothing entertaining therein, I lose interest and move on to the next tiktok thot third grade teacher.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 21, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I've seen your "receipts" before. If the standard you used for people wanting you dead was applied to the rest of the site, every single lolcow has a verified death cult following them and still hasn't been murdered.


They haven't all got the US military on their ass either.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 21, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> How is it 'free market capitalism' when huge national corporations are in bed with the government to rig up regulations that stop any competition? For fuck sakes in many places it's literally illegal to start a business without permission.


Canada's economy is so fucking corrupted I don't even know where to begin. OP is working off of surface level information. Between the endless govt buyouts, the Chinese, and the provincial governments embezzling everything they see, I don't know how you can call Canada a free market even on paper.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 21, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> They haven't all got the US military on their ass either.


I have diagnose you with a advance form of gay stalking, soon the US military will take you to Ram Ranch with all of those cowboys in the shower


----------



## Wormy (Jun 21, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> I have diagnose you with a advance form of gay stalking, soon the US military will take you to Ram Ranch with all of those cowboys in the shower


Okay.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 21, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Canada's economy is so fucking corrupted I don't even know where to begin. OP is working off of surface level information. Between the endless govt buyouts, the Chinese, and the provincial governments embezzling everything they see, I don't know how you can call Canada a free market even on paper.



Do you know what a free market even is? Canada is apart of NAFTA and CETA. Of course it's free market. That however doesn't exclude dark money and laundering. I have never denied in the other threads that Canada has corruption.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 21, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Do you know what a free market even is? Canada is apart of NAFTA and CETA. Of course it's free market. That however doesn't exclude dark money and laundering. I have never denied in the other threads that Canada has corruption.


Oh look, the guy who thinks that TPTB got secret megavaxes wants to lecture me on what a free market society is. Go on, then.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 22, 2022)

Sweetpeaa said:


> You don't think a Prime Minster would have access to a superior version of the vaccine and its boosters?


Only if it's a Prime Minister/President I like


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jun 22, 2022)

I have no doubt in my mind that a coronavirus made its way out there.

That's precisely where I stop being doubtless. Everything else regarding this that has been presented to you by the people who wish to make you a serf, is fake. There was no pandemic. People got the virus and not a lot of people died. Not nearly enough.

Why would they lie so much, if everything is as they said it was? Where would the benefit be in that? They've contradicted themselves so many times, and constantly modified certain elements of it (the vaccine, lockdowns, masking), so hard, that you'd have to be an absolute fucking moron not to question why. I worry about the mental health of people who still believe anything anyone says about Covid, because they've just accepted every lie and/or heelturn made since this began, without thinking about it. That isn't normal or okay.

The government isn't your fucking friend, there is clearly some ulterior motive behind this, even beyond the simple and obvious power grab shenanigans that anyone would expect. I personally assume that it's social conditioning for all of those dystopian pseudocommunist things the people in power keep admitting they want to do, flat-out, on live TV. BUT HEY, THAT'S JUST A THEORY.

We are now approaching Year 3. I still haven't gotten it, I never masked, I never vax'd, I never changed anything about my life, and nothing happened. I quite literally pretended that this thing didn't exist for much of my daily life, and it did not affect me one way, or another, so it may as well not have existed, outside of external elements being big fucking babies about it, with the armchair tyranny.

I quite literally am immune to covid thanks to my lack of belief in the pandemic.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jun 23, 2022)

While I will admit the immediate knee jerk "ITS NOT REAL ITS FALSE" reaction is dumb you do realize what they wanted to do with this pandemic right? Its another crisis they needed to erode our freedoms further, authoritarianism always comes from a feeling of necessity. Its especially suspicious considering covid 19 was created in a lab.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Jun 23, 2022)

Jetpack Himmler said:


> And coronavirus is not the bubonic plague either.


Keep in mind, we aren't living in unwashed filthy conditions too.


----------

